# Unexpected Family Reunion



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

I'm sure I won't tell the story exactly as it happened and will hear so from Paula....

Yesterday while shopping at one of our local pet stores (we call it the Yuppy Puppy Store....not it's real name) there was another pooch there, Paula had Bessie and Max with her. Paula asked if it was a Hav, and the lady said yes, well....they started talking and to make a long story short....it turns out that the pooch is one of Bessie's birth brothers. Paula and the dogs went to Starbucks and talked for a couple of hours.

The lady said that Pepper (Bessie's brother) didn't play well with other dogs but Pepper and Bessie played great. I've got a couple of pictures from the breeders house when we went to get Bessie and Pepper is in a couple of the shots so I'll email those to the lady.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh what a great story. Don't you just love that they all played so nice together. What a fun day. Send us the pictures too.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Rick,
That is too funny....I am going to have to call Paula and get the story.


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

That is really neat. It really is a small world sometimes.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Rick, I love coincidences like that! Make sure to share some pics of Pepper with Bessie with us too!


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

These were taken on the day we picked up Bessie. Pepper, is in the shots. Well that's fine Rick, but how do we know who is who? Bessie main black area is the heart shaped area on her side.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, what a fun story!
Were Bessie and Pepper both born locally?


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Yes, they were born locally from Grandview Havanese in Enumclaw, WA. Both born on August 1, 2007.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Aw, sweet! That is just one of the reasons that I like my puppies staying close, so they can see each other if they'd like.

Funny thing is that a friend of mine that I only see a couple of times a year lives across the bay from me (20 minutes away in a very densely populated area of the San Francisco Bay Area). She does not have a Havanese, but she was walking one day and thought the dog being walked with a family might be a Hav so she asked. They told her it was and she asked where they got him. She called me gleefully to tell me that she saw one of my pups and told me his name. I keep in very close contact with the family and they told me the same story. Cute! (Keep in mind that was when my first litter was the only litter I'd had, so it was even more amusing for all of them.)

I love reading of fun, accidental meetings. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Sounds like there are now built in play dates!!!

Amanda


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

great story!!


----------

